# Excellent thighs over the weekend



## Captain Morgan (Mar 28, 2005)

;-)   

Chicken that is.

I used a method Stogie came up with a few years back.

Marinade in Italian dressing....I always thought that would not be complimentary to chicken that would have a bbq sauce finish, but I was wrong.

Rub with a poultry type seasoning...I just threw together what I had based from several poultry rub recipes.  Go under the skin, and on top.

Threw em on the kettle indirect till temps got to 160.

Then I placed em in a pan and coverd with bbq sauce (I used Sonnys).
Let them simmer in that till they get to 170.

Then put over the coals direct until 180.  This crisps up the skin.

Man, were they good.  Probably the best thighs I've ever done.  Texture throughout was perfect, and the flavors were distinctly layered..
very good, imho, and very simple.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Capt. About how long did the cook take?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 28, 2005)

About an hour, maybe?  I built the fire with coals on two sides, and it got hot quick.  It certainly took less time than I though it would.  Also, I was very surprised at how quick it went from 160 to 170 with the sauce poured over it.  Thank goodness for my Taylor Probes with the beeper!
I wasn't expecting it to go that fast!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ... Then I placed em in a pan and coverd with bbq sauce (I used Sonnys).
> Let them simmer in that till they get to 170. ...


I take it the sauce was preheated, right.. (ducking...)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 29, 2005)

no, room temp.....that's what amazed me!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

I forgot one little thing....in the pan, before the chicken and sauce went in, I added a glob of bacon grease. (1 gb)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 31, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I forgot one little thing....in the pan, before the chicken and sauce went in, I added a glob of bacon grease. (1 gb)



Where did you get the device that measures globs? I've been looking high and low and can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

in the south, when you buy those little rings of measuring spoons, there is one labeled "gb".


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

lol, sorry.  

The amount of sauce used is certainly a concern to me, cause I'm a cheap bastard.

  I put a little sauce in the bottom of the pan, then added on several globs of sauce on each piece of chicken.  The sauce ran off as heated, and resulted in a thinner (as you can imagine) sauce for the chix to cook in.  When I pulled the thighs, I poured a little more sauce on the thighs to make sure I had enough sauce on there.  Worked for me! :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

Jeff, I put enough on to run over the sides and into the pan.  I was really surprised how much filled my pan.  The second time I used a smaller foil pan and it comes up to close to half the height of the thighs.  That's all I'm willing to spend!  Then dump a little on before the final segment.  It will be thin, but crisps up nice.   The flavor seems to work with the other steps to make a great piece o meat!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 1, 2005)

Captain, 

What kind of Italian dressing do you use for the marinade.  I am assuming it is the Vinegar and oil type or is it creamy Italian?  Does Smokey recommend a specific brand over another?

Thanks!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2005)

Just regular is what I used...I don't think Stogie specified....but if you try the creamy, we're all waitin to hear the results!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 10, 2005)

Okay Capt. I've got them marinading now. Can't wait for dinner.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

Remember, despite removing the chicken from the heat for a few moments at 160 and 170, those last 20 degrees go quick!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 11, 2005)

Excellent reciepe Capt. Thanks for posting it! If anybody hasn't tried this reciepe yet, you will have the most incredibly moist thighs (Watch it) you ever ate!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah Nick I had that recipe for 2 or 3 years before I tried it!!!


----------



## Uncle Al (Apr 26, 2005)

Cap'n,

This sounds like the main item for theisweek-end's cook. One question...What type of BBQ sauce is Sonny's? I always use my own stuff which is a sweet and hot Kansas City style. Think it'l be O.K.?

Al


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Cap'n,
> 
> This sounds like the main item for theisweek-end's cook. One question...What type of BBQ sauce is Sonny's? I always use my own stuff which is a sweet and hot Kansas City style. Think it'l be O.K.?
> 
> Al


Al, I'm sure Cappie will be here soon to answer... but, the Sonny's sauce I've had was sweet and catsup-ie.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 26, 2005)

Roger that, Sonny's is out of Florida and has a nice molasses flavor in it, but it's a red sauce similar to Kraft.

  I think any type of sauce like that would work, just pick your favorite...the thinner sauces probably wouldn't stick as well.


----------



## Uncle Al (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks,

Can't wait to try em out.

Al


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2005)

Hey Capt. I did these thighs again this weekend. Again they were great! Thanks for a great post!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 10, 2005)

Nick I tried some thighs last night like I used to do em....they were good but they don't hold a candle to the method you used.....it's amazing the difference it makes!


----------

